# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  عدم نمایش Script Error در WebBrowser

## ArshamHacker

سلام من یه web browser تو فرم ایجاد کردم ولی نمیخوام script Error  مربوط به خطا در جاوا رو نشون بده ! برای غیر فعال کردنش چیکار باید کنم ؟

----------


## ArshamHacker

کمک دوستان برنامه رو زمین مونده !

----------


## ArshamHacker

چی شد ؟ چرا کسی به من جواب نمیده ! ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

گرچه یک سال و اندی میگذره، ولی بعداً این میتونه مشکل یه نفر دیگه باشه.

برای رفع این مشکل قبل از navigate کردن باید webbrowser رو در حالت silent قرار بدید؛ به این صورت:

WebBrowser1.Silent = True


موفق باشید/

----------


## modern_amin

> گرچه یک سال و اندی میگذره، ولی بعداً این میتونه مشکل یه نفر دیگه باشه.
> 
> برای رفع این مشکل قبل از navigate کردن باید webbrowser رو در حالت silent قرار بدید؛ به این صورت:
> 
> WebBrowser1.Silent = True
> 
> 
> موفق باشید/








سلام وقت بخیر....
خیلی وقت ازین سوال میگذره  :لبخند گشاده!: 


مشکلم  نمایش  اسکریپت خطا هست تو بعضی سایتها
گزینه  Silent   رو  هم   Webbrowser  من نداره؟چه کنم

----------

